

EMC co-founder kills himself - edw519
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/30/richard_egan_obituary/print.html

======
SwellJoe
EMC is one of those quietly explosively successful companies that nobody knows
anything about, but brings in billions in revenues. I was holding Data General
stock when they were acquired by EMC, and sold it soon after (just before a
precipitous drop due to the tech crash), but I've often considered buying
again.

Not entirely relevant, I guess, but I think I'd like to know more about the
EMC story, now that I think of it. In its early days it was a stunningly sure-
footed tiny player, in a field of giants, and they came out the other side of
the battle a giant themselves. I aspire to that sort of story for my own
ventures.

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=797695>

